# one great day in jefferson co



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hi guys an girls,i haven't posted much of late,but 8months ago I had 6+hr operation an 3 organs an 120+lbs less of me am starting 2 bounch back slowly but am moveing forward.
yesterday started out at 12;30 riding my 4x4 2 my blind I jump 4 deer, they run up in 2 the camp gr. I know theres at least 2guys hunting there so I get in my blind turn around so I can watch that way,15mins later 2shots an hear they come,3small doe and a decent size one.the big one stopped at 75yrds broadside 20ga slugger Nikon scope,winchester rackmaster slugs.dropped on the spot.
am blessed with a wife who loves 2 hunt as much as I do,she jumped right on her and had her fielddressed an tried 2 the 4x4 in under 20mins.
I thx the good lord an the great drs at osu james center everyday!!!!!!!!!!
mrtwister_jbo


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice job. I'll be in the Richmond area tomorrow


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

good deal Jim. glad to hear you are getting better from your surgery. wow lost 120 lbs. don't think I would know you if I saw you. good luck on your recovery.


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

Good deal congrats. i will be in rayland for the next 2 days i hope i get one.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Congrats, love your attitude, glad you got out and got one. Its nice to know people who truely appriciate our sport.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Happy to say that it sounds like you have been blessed in many ways. 

Congrats on your recovery, a wife that loves to hunt with you and the deer you shot.


----------

